# Additional Pain and Suffering Compensation



## vet44 (13 Dec 2019)

Has anyone been awarded APSC yet?

It seems a lot of people are still waiting on approval.  Just letting you all know that it seems some guys are finally getting it.

Anyone on here getting it yet?  Besides the guys who transitioned from CIA.


----------



## Kokanee (16 Dec 2019)

Yeah got it yesterday.


----------



## vet44 (17 Dec 2019)

When did you apply?


----------



## Kokanee (24 Dec 2019)

01 Apr 19


----------



## tracer_pacer (20 Jan 2020)

Hey, 

I just made an account to ask this.

When you first applied, how long did it take to move to stage 2 and 3? Mines been sitting at Stage 1 since early July. 

Did they ask for any supporting documents, or referrals from your doctor? All I did was fill out that online form, expecting to have to take something to my doctor and psychologist. 

And if you don't mind, what were the condition(s) you applied for? Were you happy with the results? Do they explain their decision at all? 

Four years ago when I first did my disability claim with VAC, they only gave me a percentage (I think it was 90%). Does that original decision tie in at all? 

I have so many questions, and I've both written and called VAC with them, but all I really get is a "it's too new" canned response.


----------



## Teager (22 Jan 2020)

tracer_pacer said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I just made an account to ask this.
> 
> ...



Here is the policy. It .at help in answering some of your questions as it lays out how they decide.

https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-vac/legislation-policies/policies/document/2828


----------



## tracer_pacer (3 Feb 2020)

Teager said:
			
		

> Here is the policy. It .at help in answering some of your questions as it lays out how they decide.
> 
> https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-vac/legislation-policies/policies/document/2828



Thanks, appreciate the help.

Whats funny is I had to call VAC the other day and asked the individual on the phone a few questions. One of them being the wait time not being updated on myVAC account because it supposedly is under a different system.

Lady answered that they are working on APSC files from January 2019, those in December 2018 are only just getting their decisions.

Funny thing is this has only existed since April 2019...


----------



## upandatom (7 Feb 2020)

It is because they are lumping in the CIA into the APSC. So any CIA applications are being pushed into that as well. I have a CIA grade assessment from APR 2018 still in adjudication. My Case Manager is MIA, so the intake recommended I throw another one in, copy paste the data from one to the next, with reference to the other. 
The system is beyond FUBAR. Im quite fed up, my personal injury lawyer is chomping at the bits to go after them for claims that they wont process due to me being 100% already. 

Same idea as a car accident, you dont get based off percentage, you get your injuries covered. 



			
				tracer_pacer said:
			
		

> Thanks, appreciate the help.
> 
> Whats funny is I had to call VAC the other day and asked the individual on the phone a few questions. One of them being the wait time not being updated on myVAC account because it supposedly is under a different system.
> 
> ...


----------



## vet44 (27 Feb 2020)

Your not going to see updates on your MYVAC account.  It’s in a different system.

They base everything off of your application, and whatever supporting documents are already in your file.

They will notify you once it’s approved, and you will be back dated to the date of application.  Looks like you will get back pay.

As far as the amount, the policy guidelines and your supporting evidence will dictate what you receive.

Good luck!

Post here with your results when you get them.  And of course, be patient!


----------



## mgcoady (18 Mar 2020)

Does anyone know if the APSC gets back dated to time of application like disability benefits do? 

Sent from my MAR-LX3A using Tapatalk


----------



## Harley52 (18 Mar 2020)

Yes, it is backed dated to the date of application.


----------



## myke75 (21 Jan 2021)

tracer_pacer said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just made an account to ask this.
> 
> ...


I applied in March 2020 and was approved in Aug 2020


----------



## EME4215 (21 Jan 2021)

Mine is still at stage one from Feb last year


----------

